# Monti turned six months



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm sorry I was not posting lately (due to difficult time) but Monti turned six months and I want to share some pictures.

Maybe link to few pictures in a web album will work better 

Picasa Web Albums - dospele - Monti


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome back! I hope everything is ok with you now.

Monti is looking fantastic, you have some great photos there! I love the one where he's in his raincoat and his feet are all snow covered... His face is hilarious.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Welcome back! I hope everything is ok with you now.
> 
> Monti is looking fantastic, you have some great photos there! I love the one where he's in his raincoat and his feet are all snow covered... His face is hilarious.


Hi, I see you have a puppy now, sorry I missed that. Congratulations :clap: Do you have more pictures somewhere, that is so exciting.

I like the "frozen" photo too, he just enjoyed the snow little too much that day. I'm so happy we have nice weather now. It was a looooooooooooooooong winter. I was thinking a lot of you when we were going paddy in the dark :smow:
Thank you for asking, I'm fine, but my best friend's only daughter was killed, so it is very difficult time.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Your photo album is wonderful. You have so many good photos of Monti! He is a handsome little dude. 

I hope things are going better for you now.
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

He looks great. What ever happened with his testicle?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a beautiful little guy!!!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

cbrand said:


> He looks great. What ever happened with his testicle?


Thank you, his testicles dropped  At six months check up visit the vet sad he is in perfect shape and picture perfect, she was also convincing me to show him, so I will meet with a handler to evaluate him. Thank you again, he is the best puppy we could ask for, the temperament is perfect for us, he is very active not afraid of anything, but loves people and is very sweet. We are very fortunate and blessed. Right now we take agility classes and he loves it. 
I was wondering what age he will stop growing and when he will have the adult hair. I know I should ask the breeder, but she is not interested in contact, strange?!?! But we going to be find, we have a lot of friend here on the forum :grouphug:


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

He is beautiful!!! He looks soo much like my Cozi. She is almost 12 months now and her coat is not quite changed yet.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Evik said:


> Thank you, his testicles dropped  At six months check up visit the vet sad he is in perfect shape and picture perfect, she was also convincing me to show him, so I will meet with a handler to evaluate him.


That is great!!! Who are you going to use as a handler?



> Thank you again, he is the best puppy we could ask for, the temperament is perfect for us, he is very active not afraid of anything, but loves people and is very sweet. We are very fortunate and blessed. Right now we take agility classes and he loves it.


Yay! I'm so happy that you are happy. Here's hoping he has a fabulous show career. It sounds like he has the perfect temperament for it.



> I was wondering what age he will stop growing and when he will have the adult hair.


I don't really know about Minis....I'll call my friend and ask. If you have any inclination that he might go oversized, then you should show him right away. Wait... you haven't been pet grooming him have you?




> I know I should ask the breeder, but she is not interested in contact, strange?!?!


I heard that she was not well....


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

What a handsome boy! You have many wonderful pictures in your album. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

he is adorable!!!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you to everybody, he is our sunshine. Like I said before, if I knew how much fun he's going to be I would get one looooooooooong time ago. Now I'm thinking to get him a playmate, but I think I should wait a year or so right?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

He is such fun to be around - it is soooo obvious :beauty: 

I am so happy to hear that he brought a sunshine to your life :dancing2:- what can possible beat that !!!!???

Wishing you many, many happy years together :dancing: *HUGS !!!!!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you so much wishpoo :hug:, he really brought a sunshine to our life. When you will get your sunshine? I hope soon :fingers-crossed:


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Evik said:


> Thank you to everybody, he is our sunshine. Like I said before, if I knew how much fun he's going to be I would get one looooooooooong time ago. Now I'm thinking to get him a playmate, but I think I should wait a year or so right?


You took the words right out of my mouth! I feel the exact same way about Jager. 

Monti reminds me so much of Jager. It's too bad we live too far away for a playdate!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Evik said:


> I'm sorry I was not posting lately (due to difficult time) but Monti turned six months and I want to share some pictures.
> 
> Maybe link to few pictures in a web album will work better
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - dospele - Monti


Your Monti reminds me so much of my Jager!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> Your Monti reminds me so much of my Jager!


This is amazing, Jager looks like Monti's twin brother :rofl:
I saw the resemblance the first time I saw Jagers picture and asked you who was his breeder. But this photo is really like I'm looking at Monti. I called my husband to come to look, we have separate computers in separate rooms, peace this way :fish: and he couldn't believe it ether. He just know he didn't take that photo :nono:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Evik said:


> This is amazing, Jager looks like Monti's twin brother :rofl:
> I saw the resemblance the first time I saw Jagers picture and asked you who was his breeder. But this photo is really like I'm looking at Monti. I called my husband to come to look, we have separate computers in separate rooms, peace this way :fish: and he couldn't believe it ether. He just know he didn't take that photo :nono:



Have you looked at the pedigrees? Maybe they are related.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Have you looked at the pedigrees? Maybe they are related.


Yes we checked with PaddleAddict before and they are from different lines


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah, 2 gorgeous black mini boys! PaddleAddict, it's possible that my (or probably my ) puppy is related to yours as his father is a Clarion dog. Yours is a Clarion pup isn't he?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> Ah, 2 gorgeous black mini boys! PaddleAddict, it's possible that my (or probably my ) puppy is related to yours as his father is a Clarion dog. Yours is a Clarion pup isn't he?


Yes, Jager is a Clarion pup. Evik, did I ever mention the other lines in his pedigree? Maybe Monti has some of those. Jager also has Bar King and Halcyon in his pedigree. 

His sire: CH Clarion Camelot Quervo. 
His dam: CH Clarion Sweet Noelani

Quervo's sire: Ch Bar King's Wildways Protocol TP
Grandsire: Ch Bar King's Wildways Chairman TP
Granddam: Ch Bar King's Scintilla TP

Quervo's dam: Ch Clarion Camelot Crescendo TP
Grandsire: Ch Clarion Bar-King Q Of Karalea TP
Granddam: Ch Halcyon Vainglorious TP


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!! His eyes remind me of Zulee's. His coloring is a really nice jet black. 

"Thank you to everybody, he is our sunshine. Like I said before, if I knew how much fun he's going to be I would get one looooooooooong time ago. Now I'm thinking to get him a playmate, but I think I should wait a year or so right?"

This is exactly why I am so protective of Poodles just as they are. I wish doodleheads would appreciate them more and not be so greedy to make $$$ making more doodles. Sorry about the soapbox. Just tends to be on my mind with other threads lately. It's frustrating.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> Yes, Jager is a Clarion pup. Evik, did I ever mention the other lines in his pedigree? Maybe Monti has some of those. Jager also has Bar King and Halcyon in his pedigree.
> 
> His sire: CH Clarion Camelot Quervo.
> His dam: CH Clarion Sweet Noelani
> ...



Monti's pedigree:

His sire: CH Praver's Rodeo Dr. - Grandsire: CH Outrageous of Midnight
- Granddam: CH Praver's Jamiel Just Do It


His dam: CH Mon Coeur Angelina - Grandsire: CH Gypsy King Of Midnight
- Granddam: CH Parade Lynzy


And I looked even farther and didn't see same lines???? Just they both are California boys


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

BFF said:


> This is exactly why I am so protective of Poodles just as they are. I wish doodleheads would appreciate them more and not be so greedy to make $$$ making more doodles. Sorry about the soapbox. Just tends to be on my mind with other threads lately. It's frustrating.


I agree and Monti thanks you for the compliment


----------

